# Socionics Description: The Best ESFP Guide Ever Written



## Happy

*The Lovable ESFp* 


*By Jacob R. Zemon [ISTp] * 
________________________________________ 
'It isn't the mountains ahead to climb that wear you out; it's the pebble in your shoe.' 
~ Muhammad Ali 
________________________________________ 


You can usually spot an ESFp with a big smile on their face. They like to give the appearance of “welcoming” others in. ESFps enjoy making friends with everyone, even approaching shy people, getting them out of their shell. They enjoy telling jokes and spreading warmth. ESFps generally have balanced, well-coordinated movements. Some ESFps have more of a waddle when they walk. 

Trust and understanding are big to the ESFp. They never try to judge people’s feelings or criticize them, but dishonesty is something that they won’t tolerate. ESFps may not show praise outright or shower people with excessive attention, but they believe more in feelings being understood, and want people to respect a general, moral code. They sometimes show appreciation very subtly; either confusing some people or making them feel accepted. ESFps don’t like to invade other people, so they go ahead in approaching their feelings cautiously. 

Sometimes, when too much pressure is put on the ESFp, they can be overly obsessed about missing something, and can even worry that they are stereotyping people when they are really not, so they try their best to keep as many options open as they can. Impulsiveness can also take over them. You can see them bouncing around from one thing to the next; whatever sparks their interest at the time. 

There are also the more laid back ESFps. These ESFps seem to be more focused on themselves, and their image; they are somewhat more of the lower-energy ESFps, yet still extraverts. Don’t be fooled by their ability to draw attention to themselves, though, they still care deeply about other people, but like all ESFps, don’t feel much of a need to show it. This may be why some ESFps can be seen as arrogant, or even cruel at times. They only point out the negative things, believing that the positive should just be more common sense, and see no need to draw attention to them. In some extreme cases, ESFps can start to push away because of the lack of morals they see around them; this is a very rare case, however. 

Too much painstaking work can often be tiring to ESFps. They can be frustrated at times and ask themselves, “Why am I so dumb?” when they let things get out of hand. The reality is not that they are dumb, but can lack patience or confidence in this area. When it comes to work, they would prefer rules and a set of facts or notes that they can memorize. This kind of thinking can lead them into business related jobs, or into medical fields. 

Although they have a strong social drive, above all else, they can still be seen needing time apart from people. In times like these, they prefer to listen in on more of the deeper conversations. ESFps can also be attracted to creative design, such as fashion or art. Because of their skills, ESFps can rise to more of the ambassadors of their social groups, even leaders, when it comes to finding and trying new and interesting things to do. 
*
ESFp by Function *

*Se:* The first function of the ESFp is Se, by which the essence of experiences arrive and insights into their development arise. With this function, it is possible to collect multiple physical sensations from the eyes, ears, nose, taste and touch in order to register into a readily available databank their entirety and the various conscious considerations concerning them. With Se, one can collect and maintain a massive amount of indexed facts, figures, statistics, and other bits and chunks of data involved with varying experiences in order to derive a global picture of the whole of different varying physical sensation as they stand in the concrete physical world. However, Se also maintains an active neutral stance on the entire whole of its inputs, even if the whole of the input of one-experience conflicts with any of the other indexed experiences, it remains non-biased and registers them all as equals. Being an extroverted function, Se cannot derive data from within and must amass information from outside of itself and in the here and now to survive as a function or at all. 

*Si:* The seventh function of the this type is Si. Strong and lacking, it remains to the ESFp something to be loathed. Though some use may come from this function in the tracking of time, patterns, and the gauging of past experiences, this function remains the vehicle by which the old becomes abandoned and the new comes about. For the ESFp, Si truly represents all that inferiority is and the uselessness of false potential, and so long as new experiences emerge and there remains something to be considered, out with the old and in with the new! Loyalty to experiences long gone will never interest an ESFp! 

*Fi:* The second function of the ESFp is Fi, by which subjective feeling substantiates itself through various ethical processes. With this function, it is possible to deconstruct and disassemble various levels of emotions, feelings, and moods in order to gauge a sense of their inner workings or how they habitually function. Probably the most powerful aspect of Fi is the forming of a subjective value system by which one uses to connect to others through a maintained and refined view of moral right, wrong, and good; other important features of this function include the ability to word statements and express emotions in the most concise and ethical manner that could be implemented to appeal to the ethical processes of others. Being an introverted function, Fi has an active ability to self-sustain itself and moves actively between an subjective emotional world located in the future and past in order to sustain itself as an active function. 

*Fe:* The eigth function of the this type is Fe. Strong and lacking, it remains to the ESFp something to be loathed. Though some use may come from this function in the tracking of events, patterns, and simple gauging of current emotions, this function remains the vehicle by which tradition establishes itself and the foreign get thrown out. For the ESFp, Fe truly represents all that inferiority is and the uselessness of false potential, and so long as old emotion is and there remains something to be cherished, traditional systematic ethics stands before the new! Disloyalty to a cherished, strong, and qualified system of personal emotionals will never interest an ESFp! 
*
Ne:* The third function of the ESFp Ne, by which the essence of ideas arrive and insights into their development arise. Since the ESFp type thrives in a world of concrete and non-abstract structures, it may be rendered difficult for this type to collect multiple perspectives, concepts, ideas, and beliefs for purposes of consideration. In result of this inability, expected behaviors should include an tendency to misjudge the true potential in people, stubborn misguided stereotypes, sudden jumping to biased conclusions without rhyme, thought, reason, or explanation, misunderstanding and forming unnecessarily negative views towards the beliefs and intentions of others, inability to consider new methods and ways of doing things, lack of originality, and an impatience with disadvantage. 
*
Ni:* The fifth function of the ESFp is Ni, by which the essence of ideas arrive and insights into their development arise. Though be this a weak, unconscious, and influential function, it should find itself most active within the presence of one whose dominant function coincides, for it it seeks to be strong and may pretend to be such. At other times, an expression of this function may find itself in place of the weak and conscious Ne function. Manifested bahaviours expected of this function should include distorting concepts or beliefs throughout time to the point of unreality, forming pessimistic views of the future that are not in tune with reality, developing a distorted view of the past that changes as time passes, developing worse case senerios in ways that seem childish or imaginary, and attempts to manipulate noticable trends into predictable directions. 

*Ti:* The fourth function of the ESFp is Ti, by which objective logic substantiates itself through various thought processes. Since the ESFp type thrives in a world of ethical and non-logical and subjective principles, it may be rendered difficult for this type to deconstruct and disassemble various levels of thought, concepts, and ideas in order to gauge a sense of their inner workings or how they habitually function. In result of this inability, expected behaviors should include an inability to discern logically the good and bad parts of a concept or the logical importance of a concept, intentionally analyzing too much or not enough, unable to order task in a way that does not cause fatigue, becoming offended when logical mistakes or illogical nature is pointed out, and making impatient and rash decisions before analyzing a situation fully. 

*Te:* The sixth function of the ESFp is Te, by which objective logic substantiates itself through various thought processes. Though be this a weak, unconscious, and influential function, it should find itself most active within the presence of one whose dominant function coincides, for it it seeks to be strong and may pretend to be such. At other times, an expression of this function may find itself in place of the weak and conscious Ti function. Manifested bahaviours expected of this function should include seeming to be in the know about various trends, but has a convulted logic that distorts itself over a period of time, prone to spreading exaggerated gossip that may cause embarrassment, attempts at understanding the logic of others produces childish results, habitually and continually misses the point of someone else's line of thought, spending a great deal of time attempting to substantiate own logic, having a fondness for talking notes or writting in journals in a way that catches attention, attacking the logic of others without substantiating own logic, prone to extreme vagueness. 
*
________________________________________ *
Because of the structureof various function, it is not uncommon for a person to be confused or undecided between various types and even between the usage of various functions. The following is a functional description of various types that an actual ESFp may become confused or undecided between. 

*
ISTp* - An ESFp may find him or her self activelly undecided between the ISTp type and his or her native ESFp type. Because the sixth function of the ESFp is Te, it is not uncommon for one to confuse the second creative function (Fi) for that function. When this occurs, an ESFp may have problems deciding between those ethical and logical functions. In even more complex situations, an ESFp may demonstrate what appears to be a false lack of Fe, which corresponds to the fourth weakest function of the ISTp. In this instances, the way to discern between these two types and to choose the correct one is to determine whether you activelly use Se or Si. If you use Se more than you use Si, you are an ESFp. If you use Si more than you use Se, you could really be an ISTp. 
*
ESTj* - An ESFp may confuse him or her self for a ESTj for the same reason that one would confuse his or her self for an ISTp. If you use Se more than you use Si, you are probably an ESFp. If you use Si more than you use Se, you could really be an ESTj. 

*ESTp* - An ESFp usually becomes confused between this type and his or her native ESFp when he or she has decided upon being an extrovert, determined self as a perceiving type, and has been having some influence from the sixth function, while not really being sure if that function is introverted or extroverted. In this senerio, instead of a ESFp confusing his or her self for an ISTp the extroverted or introverted type has been substituted. In this instance, the way to discern between these two types and to choose the correct one is to determine whether you activelly use more Te or Ti. If you use Te more than you use Ti, you are probably an ESFp. If you use Ti more than you use Te, you could really be an ESTp. 
*
ISFp* - Because of the influence of MBTI, some new to socionic's theory may ignorantly think that the correct way to switch between introverted and extroverted types is to simply switch an E to an I or an I to an E. This is not the correct way to switch back and forth between the two in socionics. If you are an ISFp in MBTI with an emphasis on expressing Se and Fi, your actual socionics type is either an ESFp if you choose to stay a perceiving type or ISFj if you find that you might want to consider being a socionic's judging type . On the otherhand, if the above ESFp description does not relate to you and you functionally express Si and Fe, ISFp is still an option, though be warned that socionics does not totally follow the same logic as MBTI does when determining J and P nor do the same stereotypical rules apply when attempting to determine introversion and extroversion. If you are familiar with MBTI, the possibility of having to type yourself totally diffrent than MBTI should be a definite expectation.


----------



## Sweetish

Erm...

I just noticed that this is a repeat of the ESFP article thread, http://personalitycafe.com/esfp-articles/7763-lovable-esfp-socionics.html

Do both need to be kept if they display exactly the same information but with different titles, posted 3 months apart?


----------



## cyamitide

another good profile: the16types.info - ESFp description (Filatova) edited!


----------

